
Zcash, an Untraceable Bitcoin Alternative, Launches in Alpha - mdxn
http://www.wired.com/2016/01/zcash-an-untraceable-bitcoin-alternative-launches-in-alpha/
======
mdxn
Here's a link to Zcash's first blog post on their official site:

[https://z.cash/blog/helloworld.html](https://z.cash/blog/helloworld.html)

